# Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I just got done installing and testing the Euro-Customs FMIC kit for the 1.8t MKIV. http://eurocustoms.net/oscomme...f51d8

This looks like exactly like the Neuspeed FMIC kit, but $540 cheaper! This kit uses 2" primary tubing and routed them the same way as the Neuspeed kit. The FMIC kit comes with regular silicone couplers & nice stainless heavy duty clamps as well as all the nuts and bolts needed to install. 
Ordering and shipping went smooth, ordered online with credit card and to my surprise shipping was only $16 for UPS ground and came in 3 days! The core was packaged by it self with foam padding and a plastic bag. The rest of the pipes were bubble wrapped, as well as the hardware kit was placed in the main box. There were a few small scratches in the tubing, but nothing fine sand paper and quick re-polish would not fix quickly. Bends are perfect, welds are great, polish was excellent and the map sensor adapter was welded on perfectly. The core was nice, there was one small pit on the face of one of the end tanks, but nothing to be concerned about as far as causing a leak. Polish job was decent, not perfect but very nice. Fins were all straight and not a single one was bent. Welds were all very nice and solid bars were welded and ground perfectly. 
Install instructions were very clear, text wise. The pics were B&W and not very clear but you really don’t need them too much. Installation was a breeze. The only thing was the 2.5” hole location on the drivers side, instruction said 6.5” from the front of the plastic and 6” down from the top… I ended up making 2 holes and making an oval for adjustments, but I bet a 6.75” – 7” measurement from the front of the plastic would be perfect. Other than that all the pipes fit perfect, all bends where they need to be, and the tabs all lined up perfect with mounting points. Map sensor was a bit of a pain. Mine is the MAP with the small filament, so I needed the small hole drilled in the flange. They send it with the bigger hole version, so what I did was used high temp silicone and made a nice gasket, no leaks and works fine but not ideal. I installed this behind a Reiger bumper, which positioned the core rather high in the opening and positioned the pipes low in the openings. I did flip the core to see how it would look, this actually positioned the core about an inch too low, but the pipes were centered nice in the side openings. So I continued the install with it in the normal position, but when I get the new mesh for the bumper in, I will take off the mounting tabs and flip and center it perfectly at that time. On a stock bumper they are supposed to fit perfectly in the small center opening. Trimming… I ended cutting off about 1.25” off the back of all three vents. Fits like a glove.
How it works on my 04 Jetta with APR 93 software, CAI, 3” DP to 2.5” Super Sprint cat back and Bailey DV. With the stock SMIC boost spiked at 24 psi settled to 19 and held 17 to redline. 
*Intake Air Temps: *My IAT’s dropped a lot!!! My max temps around redline were 42 degrees Celsius but with the FMIC they are 21 degrees Celsius are the same RPM. These were the worst 2 runs our of 5 total runs per intercooler on a 4.4 degree Celsius day (40 deg F)









*Timing Pull: * Same sort of ambient temps while I logged the data. With just .75% added in V-Tune, The worst chunk of data I got over a few days of testing showed timing pull everywhere! From 2000 rpm – redline, from a 20mph roll in 3rd gear. The highest pull was around 9 degrees at the top of the revs, but averaged around 6 degrees.








With the same 3rd gear roll and the worst data I could log from 2 days of testing was only cylinder 4 pulling 1.5 deg right off from 1,200 – 2,000 rpm, then no pull until 4,800 when it pulled 2.2 to 3 degrees from 3 cylinders… cylinder 1 never pulled anything! 








I bumped up the timing another notch to 1.5% in V-Tune and I am looking safe still. Only about 10 mins of adaptation though, then I had to go to work.









*Boost differences* I did not get to log spec and actual yet for the new FMIC, I have a bunch from the SMIC… I will get this done tomorrow and edit this post. With the FMIC I noticed I spike around 22-23 and settle to 18-19 and hold 16 till redline, not much of a difference.
This pic is with the core flipped to fit the bumper better.








Here is the MAP and the spots I JB welded in to fill and flatten the surface for the gasket I cut out.








Here is the Throttle Body pipe and cuppler from the kit. Note the larger dia. MAP sensor hole. All I did was take a piece of paper and a crayon and hold the paper over the flange, then shade the crayon over it to trace the flange, then cut a gasket out. Worked great.








This is the best pic I could take from the under body of the car. Today it was full of melting snow, and I didnt feel like jacking it up and geting soaked! Search on Nuespeed's site and look at the FMIC piping, it is the exact same thing. The main pipe from cold side of the core runs right behind the radiator and over to the passanger side and into the throttle body pipe.








*Summing this all up*… $466 well spent and I am very happy with the results so far. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by kkkustom at 1:11 PM 2-11-2008_

_Modified by kkkustom at 10:25 AM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by kkkustom at 10:26 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*

Excellent write-up!! It's nice to see actual numbers from a mod instead of
"It pulls WAY harder"


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (veedubb7)*

thanks!!! i always wanted to know how my Nospeed FMIC would fair...and i got my Neuspeed FMIC for $400 shipped in the vortex classifieds...


----------



## kimlin85 (Aug 25, 2007)

excellent write up!! i was wondering about this kit. do you have any pictures of the finished product?


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kimlin85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimlin85* »_excellent write up!! i was wondering about this kit. do you have any pictures of the finished product?

well its looks almost identical to the Neuspeed kit...so...this is what my Neuspeed looks like...if I didn’t have the 4-motion you could barely tell it was there...word of caution though...if you plan on a euro front w/ 4-motion...plan on butchering your 4-motion valence
























$hitty pic before the euro/4-motion w/o center grill










_Modified by WAR_GTI at 3:23 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## bounty359 (Oct 20, 2006)

i have the nuespeed style kit too killed my puny valance. But i love it


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (bounty359)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bounty359* »_i have the nuespeed style kit too killed my puny valance. But i love it

really???did you just go overboard w/ the dremel...because my stock Valence w/ the N/A bumper didnt need to be touched...


----------



## kimlin85 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (WAR_GTI)*

thanks for the pictures. can you fit the middle grill insert in front of the core? also, will it fit behind the 20th/337 valence? i really like the sleeper look.


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (kimlin85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimlin85* »_thanks for the pictures. can you fit the middle grill insert in front of the core? also, will it fit behind the 20th/337 valence? i really like the sleeper look.

as you can see it fits behind the center grill fine, even w/ the stubbier Euro bumper(albeit w/ a little more trimming)...the 20th/337 valence is actually the best valence to use/most clearance...


----------



## kimlin85 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (WAR_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAR_GTI* »_
as you can see it fits behind the center grill fine, even w/ the stubbier Euro bumper(albeit w/ a little more trimming)...the 20th/337 valence is actually the best valence to use/most clearance...

thanks for that info. you can't beat that price, i might have to snag one.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks like you can put the center grill in no prob on that red one with the stock bumper. I can get a pic but it looks like a silver buck tooth behind my bumper! lol... I have to flip the core and weld on new mounts ot center it later next week. but I will through a pic up as is for the hell of itl


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*











_Modified by kkkustom at 1:10 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

did any of u guys cut ur rebar????????????? if u didnt u shoulve.. looks outragiously low.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

That core is bar and plate correct? Good to see another kit out there that isn't double what it should be.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Awesome write up Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (a4)*

have any pics of the engine bay? that straight long pipe goes right to the turbo?


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

I bought my ec fmic kit a few weeks ago. I love it and the price is deffiantly a plus. This has been my 3rd time buying from eurocustoms. There customer service is good and I reccomend dealing with ryan hes a nice guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to there fmic kit and service.


----------



## jamoka3 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*

do you have any under hood pictures i want to see how it looks installed in that mk4 jetta!
im looking for a front mount for my jetta also i just wanted to see how well everything lined up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (jamoka3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamoka3* »_do you have any under hood pictures i want to see how it looks installed in that mk4 jetta!
im looking for a front mount for my jetta also i just wanted to see how well everything lined up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamoka3 (Jan 3, 2006)

also does it come complete with all hoses??
for example do you need a samco hose kit or does it come with its own side hoses ect??
i relly need some under hood pics!!!
i want to see this thing the WHOLE system!


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (jamoka3)*

I will take some more pics tomorrow. The charge pipes start at the rubber boot coming off the steel pipe from the turbo. Basicly you pull off the "pancake" pipe and replace it with theirs. 
It does come with all the cuplers and everything. You dont have to get anythign else to put this on.
The one thing I had to "make" was the MAP mounting. They welded on the MAP flange on very well. But the inside diameter is for the bigger MAP. so all I did was Jb-Weld the little spaces and voids on the MAP sensor body, to make a flat surface and cut a nice gasket out of gasket material. NO leaks! Pics will come too.


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_
The one thing I had to "make" was the MAP mounting. They welded on the MAP flange on very well. But the inside diameter is for the bigger MAP. so all I did was Jb-Weld the little spaces and voids on the MAP sensor body, to make a flat surface and cut a nice gasket out of gasket material. NO leaks! Pics will come too.

Yea....the MAP sensor was different sizes year to year. I believe anything pre-02 had the bigger MAP sensor, whereas anything after '02 had the smaller MAP.


----------



## RoflsaurusRex (Nov 9, 2007)

what HP is this rated to?


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (RoflsaurusRex)*

Still waiting for under engine and no bumper pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (iae21)*

dude. look back at the top of the thread. I edited them up there. lemi knowif they dont show for some reason.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

PS, under hood shot is worthless. you dont see any piping! It's all under the car.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

im wondeirng how u spiked 23psi..on apr 93? i have GIAC93X+ and i only spike 21 sometimes mostly20...and i have the similar mods you do?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

im not doubting it im just wondeirng ..if maybe im having a problemin my car or if your suppossed to spike more then me.. ive got the same setup prettmuch.. GIACX+ softwear..Intake..3inch DP to 3.5inch exhaust..and FOrge DV and a TIP? im confused.. on ow u were spiking 24lbs on the stock turbo when APR is usually not as agressive as GIAC


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

3.5" seems a little big.


_Modified by pjpc at 5:52 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_PS, under hood shot is worthless. you dont see any piping! It's all under the car.

Stealth <3 I sprayed mine black you can't even see it behind the bumper with the grills in.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (pjpc)*

im sorry 2.5******* not 3.5inch exhaust


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

oh ok sounds better haha. i could only ever spike 18 with my apr software no boost leaks or anything and my buddy with the same mods and apr 93 oct chip could spike 23 all day long.i guess every 20v is differet







*im gonna stop here before this gets to far off topic.







*


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (pjpc)*

so was his car faster? i mean i usualy eat APR93







lol but i never seen one with more the 18lbs


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

My only 2 questions would be if this eurocustoms preforms as well as the 1,000K FMIC?
And Why is it cheaper than most FMIC? are all of the others, just the fact your paying for the brand name?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

BUMP! to what he said.. i wana buy this so badly..but i agree what he said ..the EUrojet fmic is amazing..so why this one over a Eurojet or say neuspeed?


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

I just installed mine yesterday also took 2 of us about 2 hours start to finish.....all i can say one of the best mods to date!


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_BUMP! to what he said.. i wana buy this so badly..but i agree what he said ..the EUrojet fmic is amazing..so why this one over a Eurojet or say neuspeed?









Well, I know that with a EuroJet, you cant use it on an APR Stage 3 set-up. Def a better option for cheap.
Also, what is the piping size for the Eurojet? 
Can anyone take pics of this thing with the bumper off the car?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (iae21)*

i think piping for Eurojet is 2.5?? correct me if im wrong for the street series and 3inches for the race series...? why would you want 2.5 oppossed to 3inches or vice verss?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone mentioned why is it so cheap. From looking at the Neuspeed kit, the endtanks are cast with a little logo in them! same with the eurojet tanks. I know that isnt what will make the more expensive in it self, but the names do carry alot of weight. I am not sure on the other companys pipeing sizes, but I know tell you that 2.5" and 2" can be bent on the same machine, with minimal material cost difference. however, 3" is a whole new ball game. the material is a bit more, but the tooling is not the same as the smaller dia. That is where the big jump in price will come from.
Some math geek out there will tell you how much this IC will actualy take HP wise befor it is time for another upgrade. I cant.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (iae21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iae21* »_

Can anyone take pics of this thing with the bumper off the car? 

Not right now, the car is in the shop for a warranty waterpump replacement! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif soon though


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

I got about 100 miles driving today in and wow night and day difference! Turbo spools so much quicker, my buddy heard in his car next to me (sounds sweet) As far as the "Butt Dyno" goes big difference
Now as far as boost didnt lose much with my apr 93 tune on the stock setup i spiked at 24-25 and settled at right about 19 ish
Now with the fmic i spike aroung 23-24 and settle right at 17-18 Deff. worth the 2 1/4 hours and $450


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

ill post up some pics w/ the front bumper off in the morning...


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_BUMP! to what he said.. i wana buy this so badly..but i agree what he said ..the EUrojet fmic is amazing..so why this one over a Eurojet or say neuspeed?









Well, I know that with a EuroJet, you cant use it on an APR Stage 3 set-up. Def a better option for cheap.
Also, what is the piping size for the Eurojet? 
Can anyone take pics of this thing with the bumper off the car?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*

Hey, do you know if you're able to use this kit and still keep you CAI? I've heard of some FMIC's preventing you from being able to keep it.


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*








i am going to get one


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (VWJon77)*

Good Choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (04GLImatt-sahn)*

Hey, do you know if you're able to use this kit and still keep you CAI? I've heard of some FMIC's preventing you from being able to keep it.

This kit is a direct bolt on underneath has nothing to do with the TIP or the cai. goes from the turbo outlet where the pancake pipe connects to, to the drivers side intercooler, then out the pass. side up to the throttle boby...its a simple install really fits real nice and looks awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Red Tex (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (Bigschwerm)*

Will this kit work on the 5 speed autos? Any fitment issues?








Andrew


----------



## jamoka3 (Jan 3, 2006)

bump, would like to know also if it will fit my TIPPTRONIC! also...


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ryan so far has only impressed me with the service Ive recieved. And if there is any questions or something comes up hes always available for questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Heathen)*

wheres tha guy that was offering me a better price on this fmic?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

this FMIC is practically identical to the Neuspeed unit, and Neuspeeds website says:
*Fits models with manual transmission ONLY!*
so from that i would say no...the auto guys are SOL...
now some pics w/ the bumper off...








































and no my intake doesn't normally look like that...i run a stock modded air-box....












_Modified by WAR_GTI at 4:14 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (WAR_GTI)*

got my ec fmic for $275 from a local shop around here








I have the same problem that your having with the map sensor. Can you get some pics of how you made the gasket so you can fit a small map sensor on the flange?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

PM'ed you !


----------



## jamoka3 (Jan 3, 2006)

so whats the best option for the TIPPTRONIC 1.8t drivers?


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

custom or mod the ec kit to fit.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (jamoka3)*

yea buy the core off ebay.. my budy ran an ebay intercooler and his results were only around 3-5 degrees different then the neuspeed intercooler. not to bad if u ask me.. and then FAQ that some where im sure trheres auto with FMIC other wise the Tyrolsport SMIC i have fits


----------



## boostleak (Oct 21, 2007)

are those pics of a neuspeed or a euro customs FMIC?


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

the red gti is the neuspeed the ec kit is basicly setup the same way as you can tell the piping is routed the same as the neuspeed kit.


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

mine is still running strong no leaks or nothing.







very happy


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

So this kit comes with the large bung for those MKIV's that have the large MAP sensor correct? I believe its the cars from 2000-2002 that have the large MAP.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (birdman61801)*

yeah they come with a large map sensor bung


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

sh*t i got an 05. and this intercooler coming in tomorrow..so what kind of modifying do i have to do to the MAP sensor?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

nothing i THINK the Map sensor from 2002 till my year is the same and i dont see why your would be any different AWP? right? or no? correct me if im wrong


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

pics of FMIC installed,,,


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

I'm pretty sure '04s have the small MAP sensor. If you read the original post, it says that he made a silicone gasket to make his small MAP fit.. You should contact him.



_Modified by birdman61801 at 6:43 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_nothing i THINK the Map sensor from 2002 till my year is the same and i dont see why your would be any different AWP? right? or no? correct me if im wrong

yes awp. idk i'll figure it out. i think it's stupid how they didnt tell you about this on the website..


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

OOOOOOOO I LIKE IT A LOT!!!! what wheels are those.. !!? i like em..you should remove the other vents on the left and right sides of the front bumper to see the piping of the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif intercooler







itll look more agressive IMO


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

you cant see them either way...but all in all kit fits very well, barely any trimming necessary and pleased with the product. will def be coming back for more business. only thing that i have to say was the shipping wasnt too fast..maybe just me tho


_Modified by BenficaVW1 at 2:12 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*








i kinda want an intercooler where the piping can be seen.. i like how it looks.. is it justthis intercooler or id need a new front bumper?


----------



## meaninglessusername (Jan 19, 2008)

*if i havent any software will this kit do much? or should i get s.w. first?*

im getting the factory 15psi boost now. will the cooler intake temps tell the computer to advance more timing? and what about injector pulses?
obviously i dont know alot about these computers and would appreciate some insight.


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*

Anyone notice this kit is now $425. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

OOOOOOOO I LIKE IT A LOT!!!! what wheels are those.. !!? i like em..you should remove the other vents on the left and right sides of the front bumper to see the piping of the intercooler itll look more agressive IMO
the rims are these:LINK
http://www.lakeshorewheelandti...shtml
and the piping cant be seen with the other grill inserts out...still looks good IMO I get alot of compliments on it....


----------



## MaxLugo (Feb 24, 2006)

How come your turbo spools quicker with this setup when the diameter is bigger and the pipping is roughly 3 times longer than stock? I had a similar setup with a bit smaller FMIC and although the temp drops were amazing and the heatsoak dissapeared, boost recovery made the car very uncomfortable. I had no hard bends and it looked exacly as yours. Any input on this?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bigschwerm)*

never heard of sacchi.. but i like them in hypersilver...are they a good wheel?


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

i like em there right up there in quality with the big name brands i looked at them side by side and they were exacly the same......just paying for the name on the others.....


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (MaxLugo)*

i installed this and my forge tip reset the ecu and yes its spooled that much quicker...i dont have any problems with turbo lag ect... i had to get some decent drag radials for the track and still feather the pedal at launch....even street driving it normal its a little beast.... i had my car on the dyno for some tweaking also with v tune....


_Modified by Bigschwerm at 7:10 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (MaxLugo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxLugo* »_How come your turbo spools quicker with this setup when the diameter is bigger and the pipping is roughly 3 times longer than stock? I had a similar setup with a bit smaller FMIC and although the temp drops were amazing and the heatsoak dissapeared, boost recovery made the car very uncomfortable. I had no hard bends and it looked exacly as yours. Any input on this?

I dont know what you had going on there? With any additional distance form the outlet of the turbo to your map sensor and or throttle body, phisics will show you a decrease in the time that air goes from point a to b. It just has to happen.
Spool time is something a little different. Becasue you cant put a tach on yout turbo shaft and record that you are reading boost levels from point a to b VS RPM or time. The true test to see you place a map sensor say a few feet away from the outlet on the turbo.... and not change this location after you install a different FMIC &/or IC pipeing. Measure before and afters... that will be a true test.
In reality, I would think that engine load and exhaust pressure would be more of a determainte factor in "spool time" over IC pipeing lenghts. My supporting argument is that the exhaust will push the turbo much farther than the engine will ask for incoming air! This is why when people add exhaust to a car it is more of a gain that a free flowing intake, or a larger throttle body or intake manifold.
I can tell you that if you noticed that Negative of a spool up time, then maybe you have a leak or something????


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

so i bought this kit, everything fits perfect but with the whole issue with the map sensor being smaller on the 03+, lets say i just screw mine in anyway regardless if the hole is bigger than the actual sensor. will i have any problems?


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

i made a make shift gasket out of a piece of gasket paper and also used a little rtv mine sealed up just fine....


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

lol that doesnt answer my question tho


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenficaVW1* »_lol that doesnt answer my question tho

Ya you will have a boost leak. install it like you said, and put a shop light into the pipe and you will see whay I mean.
there are 2 big voids in the mold that will blow pressure out. Epoxy the bottom of the MAP sensor's voilds and holes, then sand flat, cut a gasket out or simply RTV it and install. no big deal at all.


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

so all i need to so is basically put RTV around the holes, sand, and thats it?


_Modified by BenficaVW1 at 11:50 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Almost correct.
I first tried to fill the holes with RTV Silicone... it just blew out from the presure.
You have to use epoxy or JB-Quick then sand it down.
Once you fill it use RTV to make a seal


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

hah alright that clears things up. at first someone said somethin about jb weld. i immediately thought i had to weld something together. so i was kinda panicking but i understand now. hopefully ill have some time to do this on monday ! thanks guys
btw..where can i get some JB?


_Modified by BenficaVW1 at 12:12 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Wuchagonnado (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (RoflsaurusRex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoflsaurusRex* »_what HP is this rated to?


_Quote, originally posted by *RoflsaurusRex* »_what HP is this rated to?


_Quote, originally posted by *RoflsaurusRex* »_what HP is this rated to?


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

you can find jb weld at any hardware or auto parts store. walmart might even sell it. from what i remember the fmic is rated to 400hp.


----------



## boostleak (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

can you break this down alittle better iam so lost here and what is rtv?


----------



## Bigschwerm (Jan 28, 2008)

Room Temperature Vulcanizing (RTV) Silicones


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

alright i got all the material. so basically apply the jb on the map, around the holes, and sand, then apply rtv on top of the jb? i wanna do this right! sorry for all the questions


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

you got it. look at the OP for pics of the map and how i did it.


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

pics dont seem to be loading up.. just the one of the map alone.. also how long does it take to dry up and be ready for sanding?


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*

Just ordered mine. Muahahahahaha!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (birdman61801)*

nicee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

ughhh im torn between buying this FMIC a new TIP and an intake or doing shocks spirngs and rims.. its one or the other i cant afford both


----------



## pjpc (Feb 25, 1999)

fmic all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

alright so just to let everyone else that buys this kit and is wondering an alternative to jb weld, what i did was use some gasket material, kinda like rubber fiber paper traced the map sensor and applied rtv to make the seal, everything is working perfect an no leaks


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenficaVW1* »_alright so just to let everyone else that buys this kit and is wondering an alternative to jb weld, what i did was use some gasket material, kinda like rubber fiber paper traced the map sensor and applied rtv to make the seal, everything is working perfect an no leaks








 Yup that will work as well. I just used JB Quik, set up in 5 mins, sand in half hour or so. Or 5 min epoxy. what ever really.


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

i lost one of the grill inserts an took off th rest b/c it looked dumb so until i new ones or buy an r32 front, then this is what it looks like. also i have no idea what happen to my lower valence when i put the bumper back on..none of the piping from the intercooler have anything to do with it








side view








this one if you look closely you can see where i cut out a rubberfiber gasket to put onto the map


_Modified by BenficaVW1 at 6:57 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

i know i know my car looks horrible with that front valence and missing inserts but im working on finding an r32 front to make it look purrty soon


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

So the inserts fit back on okay after the innercooler is on?
You just don't have them on right?


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (birdman61801)*

yup they fit, i just had lost one while driving, i guess it wasnt clipped on all the way? idk but with that happening, i took them all off.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

can anybody take a pic of how the gasket looks?


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

i did. its a ruber fiber paper and i traced the map sensor...look at the last picture. you can kinda see it between the pipe and the sensor


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

UPS delivered mine today. Not sure when the install will be. I will post pics when it is done.


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

hah well looks like my intercooler lasted about a week for me, my car is totaled. intercooler made it out just fine tho? weird..


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_BUMP! to what he said.. i wana buy this so badly..but i agree what he said ..the EUrojet fmic is amazing..so why this one over a Eurojet or say neuspeed?









I just got this kit, and it's basically a Neuspeed copy.. it even comes with instructions printed out directly from the Neuspeed website!















but I like it, and I'm switching from the tuner-stop kit, which is also good, but I didnt like how the pipes stuck out of the bumper. All in all, I'd sy it's a good kit, and worth spending a little more than the tuner-stop kit for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## birdman61801 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (ZachInDaHaus)*

They must have forgot to send the instructions with mine because I didn't get any. At least now I know I can go print them off of Neuspeeds website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (birdman61801)*

hmmmm


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

could someone tell this A.D.D. child step by step how to make a gasket in various ways and where to buy the stuff. also, a way that won't ruin the sensor in case i gotta put it back to stock.
thanks



_Modified by Str8edgeHades at 8:06 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## Marc1.8T (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*









I always see the front valances warping/drooping like this one.. I will be installing this kit soon and want to avoid having this happen to mine. I have it painted and dont want to damage it. Are there things you can do to avoid this?? Does the intercooler touch the oem valance?


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (Marc1.8T)*

I have posted on this before about my dealing with having bought the Eurocustoms FMIC and i have referred them about 10 times when somone wants a FMIC . This is a top notch and perfect fitting FMIC set up . Why would you want to buy a brand name building house like Neuspeed and Eurojet for 1 grand rather than one that is great for 425 ? I have intslled mine and now that i have run my new Ko4 set up this things rocks. I have had no boost drop on even the hottest days so far this summer .i have no exposed or bent front lips like thi pic above .So buy it and you will not be disappointed


----------



## Marc1.8T (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (pest)*

Do you run the stock front valance? does it droop down like above? I can't wait to get mine on.. Az heat is too much for the stock ic...


_Quote, originally posted by *pest* »_I have posted on this before about my dealing with having bought the Eurocustoms FMIC and i have referred them about 10 times when somone wants a FMIC . This is a top notch and perfect fitting FMIC set up . Why would you want to buy a brand name building house like Neuspeed and Eurojet for 1 grand rather than one that is great for 425 ? I have intslled mine and now that i have run my new Ko4 set up this things rocks. I have had no boost drop on even the hottest days so far this summer .i have no exposed or bent front lips like thi pic above .So buy it and you will not be disappointed


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (Marc1.8T)*

Actually no . right now i have a reiger body kit and a RS front lip . The lip actually did not have anything to do with the install . This guy here says that he bent it at another time . I just took my time and shaved away any plastic from the bumper edge to the IC piping so it lined up smooth . I really wanted the Eurocustoms one and was prepared to shave the bumper away from the IC piping because i hate the "Pipe" look as waht you see on the Kinetic and other custom IC set ups . So as i said i was aware of having to shave it and i did take my time to properly line up waht i had to shave off with a dremel until it was fluash and liek a stock install so do not worry. If you are somewhat good with tools then you will have to shave sme away from the bumper to make it look great . I have noticed a good constant amount of boost in all the hot days this summer , rather than having a crap Stock side mount . I cannot belive that VW would not spend soem more cash on a cheap side mount and make a FMIC ? Money i guess ?


----------



## dubski85 (Aug 28, 2007)

I've heard that these do not fit automatic/tiptronic (don't judge)......why is that? is there a way around it?


----------



## dubski85 (Aug 28, 2007)

nobody knows?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (dubski85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubski85* »_I've heard that these do not fit automatic/tiptronic (don't judge)......why is that? is there a way around it?










They do.... I have a Tip GLI 









thats the only down side... sometimes it rubs on my axle...


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kkkustom)*

Strong post man!
Very informative! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (kamikaze2dope)*

ok well today i was taken the kit off my car because i bought a new car so i thought i could help people out with fitment and stuff like that... so here you go. Also on a side note... this kit is very nice... for the price it really was worth it and i would tell anyone who is thinking about buying one just do it. 
Also this is a TIP... so it does fit for us Autos

















































_Modified by awb17x at 2:50 PM 9-7-2008_

_Modified by awb17x at 6:08 PM 9-7-2008_


_Modified by awb17x at 6:13 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## funkdoobie89 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_ok well today i was taken the kit off my car because i bought a new car so i thought i could help people out with fitment and stuff like that... so here you go. Also on a side note... this kit is very nice... for the price it really was worth it and i would tell anyone who is thinking about buying one just do it. 
Also this is a TIP... so it does fit for us Autos








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by awb17x at 2:50 PM 9-7-2008_

pics dont work


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (BenficaVW1)*

test...


----------



## are you awake (May 19, 2005)

*Re:*

euro customs now offers a MAP sensor adapter flange for 03+ cars. it's only three bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 415GTI337 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (are you awake)*

this looks like a great deal... however do you lose your belly pan? or you can you still make it fit?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I could see the oil filter being a bitch and you having to remove the tube everytime you do an oil change. Just my .02


----------



## 415GTI337 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

i was thinking the exact same thing!!!!!! This mod affects the ease of the oil change.... looks like a great deal, but I think i'll go smic....


----------



## n0waybak (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (415GTI337)*

Has anyone, other than me, have a problem with this pipe blowing off under boost?








Sorry if im bringing this post back from the dead, but it has been troubling me










_Modified by n0waybak at 10:20 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (n0waybak)*

I like pie, free bump-o-la!


----------



## jakeishere24 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

I just installed this kit and I DID have to hack the bumper pretty good to get it to fit >>> I might have installed the core a c__T hair off center that could have caused this>>>> I got cheesy hose clamps too will be upgrading to T clamps>> It did fit pretty well though like how the pancake replacement pipe mounts to the stock IC bracket
I run Revo software w/ cai, dp full exhaust, and now the FMIC, I spike 24 PSI all day and hold 17-19??? ???? I also have an Audi N valve? My Ko3s is on its way out (@ 85K) though>>>will looking to upgrade to k04-2XXXX kit here soon>>>FMIC will really be adding then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








*SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PIC I JUST TOOK THAT TODAY ON MY CELLY *


----------



## jakeishere24 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (Marc1.8T)*

Mine droops down as well not as bad>>>>>I spent a ton a time to trying to get it to fit perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif All in all its a nice kit an i can only imagine how much of a pain the bigger "RACE" kits would be to install>>> I cut away ALL of the inner bumper grill platic and mine still bends..but it does not look that bad ( as bad as this one) the pic doesnt really show it but u get the idea


----------



## jakeishere24 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (jakeishere24)*

ON the first test run I did after installing, the L pipe rubbed my pully and left a nice indent>>> I modified the bracket and drilled a new hole to clear more space seems fine now , I will have to watch for the axle rub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Should i make a gasket for the flange?? Mine seems to fit just fine>> will have to check for leaks out of it


_Modified by jakeishere24 at 4:23 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (jakeishere24)*

Sorry to bump an old thread, but is EuroCustoms still selling this FMIC? I browsed their site and only see Eurojet and Greddy FMIC's


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Product Review: Euro Customs $450 FMIC kit for MKIV (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_Sorry to bump an old thread, but is EuroCustoms still selling this FMIC? I browsed their site and only see Eurojet and Greddy FMIC's









x2


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Emailed Eurocustoms and they said they're out of stock until April


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

To those guys that have said that they are concerned on blowing off the pipe that hooks up to the in take hose it is not the FMIC that is the problem . It is the crap cheap Oem clamp that is said to be re-used. Man throw that out and buy a heavy duty replacement for 4 dollars and then remember to fit is securly and it wll not blow off.


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pest)*

Is that thing smaller than the Neuspeed FMIC??


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

Just installed this FMIC today, took me about 4 hours between all the trimming, adjusting and fitment. 
Amazed that I didn't have to trim anything at all The front bumper doesn't fit exactly the same but it didn't fit well before hand anyways. Was quite the bitch to get all the piping to connect but every kit is pretty tough. Car feels different for sure, and sounds different as well. Might have a small boost leak, Actually seems more responsive now, strangely. Also had to make a gasket for the MAP sensor, def want to buy the large sized one off the classifieds instead because it's just one more place where a boost leak might happen. Need a few more days to get a feel for it, but here are some pics of the install and fitment in the end...

Before I trimmed the radiator bracket to be able to push the FMIC back another few cm's.


Pipes on pipes on pipes....








I used to have an APR FMIC and this was the rebar that shipped with it so I need to replace it back to stock so I can slide those little metal brackets between the bottom of the rebar, it's not going anywhere though. 


You can see how close it sits to the pulleys:


Almost there:


Considered trimming these corners to get the bumper closer but decided to just bend the mounting brackets back a little instead. Trimming a 20th valence --> :banghead:



STEALTH MODE:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Looks great! :thumbup: I like the CAI as well :beer:


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ Looks great! :thumbup: I like the CAI as well :beer:


Thanks man, glad i took my time with it and didnt hack anything up :thumbup:


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Looks good! :beer:


----------



## bcgrrednek3006 (Feb 21, 2012)

WAR_GTI said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *kimlin85* »_excellent write up!! i was wondering about this kit. do you have any pictures of the finished product?
> 
> well its looks almost identical to the Neuspeed kit...so...this is what my Neuspeed looks like...if I didn’t have the 4-motion you could barely tell it was there...word of caution though...if you plan on a euro front w/ 4-motion...plan on butchering your 4-motion valence
> 
> ...


 anyone else have the same problem as him? i have a euro front and 4-motion valence and would really like to add a front mount but do not wanna hack the **** out of my bumper...


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

i just got mine fully in last night, still need to put the bumper on and check for clearances. 
unbolted the after run coolant pump and ps line, from the bracket on the body, to get the L shaped pipe that runs up to the tb to fit w/o breaking anything (bad habit of doing that:banghead


----------



## Afluck (Apr 10, 2011)

can this fmic support a 50 trim?


----------



## vdubluvinn (Jul 15, 2011)

can you explain in greater detail what exactly is needed to make the smaller map sensor fit into this fmic? about to purchase one but am not realy sure what i need to do in order to make this work with my small map.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Afluck said:


> can this fmic support a 50 trim?


i doubt the core will be ideal. piping might be alright...


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

vdubluvinn said:


> can you explain in greater detail what exactly is needed to make the smaller map sensor fit into this fmic? about to purchase one but am not realy sure what i need to do in order to make this work with my small map.


fill in the holes with jb weld then sand them smooth
then get some gasket paper and make your own gasket for it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

woteg said:


> fill in the holes with jb weld then sand them smooth
> then get some gasket paper and make your own gasket for it


thats ghetto as hell. just buy a mad sensor adpater kit from 42DD or EBAY :thumbup:


----------

